# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Where to find Russian-subtitled movies?

## keanekwok

I'm just looking for Russian-subtitled movies,I knew there was a site in China which provides Russian movies download,but actually there are loads of non-Russian movies(but was dubbed in Russian..you know that doesn't help very much),and the original Russian movies just always don't have subtitles...
So I wanna find a place to download some Russian movies...and subtitles.
Thank you.

----------


## rockzmom

Hi keanekwok! 
I strated a thread about Russian movies not too long ago and on page 3 there is a list of a number of the "top" recommned films (with subtitles) from this forum and the links to them.  Films & TV: Russian & Non - Q&As/Reviews/Links all in here! 
Additionally, this YouTube user http://www.youtube.com/user/GalaBiR has a number or Russian films with subtitles. 
And finally, http://www.memocast.com has films and will let you select the subtitle language. This site will sometimes let you watch them online for free, or you can pay to download. 
I know there are other ways using Torrents and then downloading subtitles also; however, that is not my area of expertise. Maybe Оля can assist you with that if you want to learn more! 
Good luck and happy viewing... and most importantly, write your reviews on the Thread!!!   ::  
Rockzmom.

----------


## rockzmom

keanekwok, 
I the event that I misunderstood you and you are looking for Russian movies with Russian Subtitles (not English) the site that I listed, http://www.memocast.com does offer the choice of Russian on the Select Subtitle drop down box. 
Rockzmom...

----------


## Оля

Hi, keanekwok! 
You can find many Russian subtitles on http://www.subtitry.ru/ 
If you don't know how to use them, just ask.  ::  
P.S. rockzmom, your thread somehow is standing still now... When can we hope to read your new review about some movie (if you don't mind me asking)?  ::

----------


## keanekwok

Thank you for replying and I've bookmarked those 3 sites.
but the problem is I can't find free watch in http://www.memocast.com/...it seems that they merely provide a 5 mins preview of each movie.
And
 @Olja,will you pls tell me where to download some free Russian subtitled Russian movies?I may download them with BT,Emule,or everything else.But http/ftp downloads would be the best.

----------


## keanekwok

And P.S.,I'm finding that Youtube link quite useful....!!
Thanks a lot!I really appreciate that rockzmom.

----------


## Оля

> @Olja,will you pls tell me where to download some free Russian subtitled Russian movies?I may download them with BT,Emule,or everything else.But http/ftp downloads would be the best.

 I don't think there is a place where you can download Russian _subtitled_ Russian movies. But you can easily download them without any subtitles and then, just open them in a player which supports the srt format. For example, VLC media player (http://www.videolan.org/vlc/) does it without any problems and additional settings. Just open a video file and tell the program which subtitles file you want to open together.

----------


## noheat

And if you want to download those youtube videos, try this site.

----------


## keanekwok

> Originally Posted by keanekwok  @Olja,will you pls tell me where to download some free Russian subtitled Russian movies?I may download them with BT,Emule,or everything else.But http/ftp downloads would be the best.   I don't think there is a place where you can download Russian _subtitled_ Russian movies. But you can easily download them without any subtitles and then, just open them in a player which supports the srt format. For example, VLC media player (http://www.videolan.org/vlc/) does it without any problems and additional settings. Just open a video file and tell the program which subtitles file you want to open together.

 All right then,thank you so much!
But I still don't know where to download Russian movies even without Russian subtitles...
Could you pls tell me about that?
Technically don't need youtube videos,cos I'm afraid I could use .srt subtitles in .flv files.
Thanks a lot!~  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> But I still don't know where to download Russian movies even without Russian subtitles...

 http://torrents.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=22 http://film.arjlover.net/film/

----------


## Оля

> http://torrents.ru http://film.arjlover.net/film/

 Or http://rapidlinks.ru/ (One needs to download several parts of an archive and then unpack them; they'll turn into an avi file).

----------


## keanekwok

http://film.arjlover.net/film/ 
I think this one helps quite a lot!
Well thank you guys...you really did me a big favour!
I love this forum...!

----------


## movies1980

I found this information on time. A long wrestle with how to make Russian subtitles

----------


## subtitlesm

it doesn't have the best search engine in the world but it does have most subtitles I could find on a substitles site: www.allsubs.org  
AND many of the subtitles are in Russian language

----------


## DEMOH

(Deleted. L.)   ::

----------


## panzer

I recently downloaded Psy ( Скачать фильм Псы (1989) - Открытый торрент трекер Скачать торент с Fast torrent Скачать фильмы бесплатно без регистрации ), and I really want to see it, but my russian is far too bad yet. I can only understand it written (and then barely). 
Does anyone know where I could get subtitles for this movie? Subs in ANY language, really. (If they are non-eng/russian, i could just use google translate on them manually.)  
NB: Before you just link to Free Download Movies Subtitles |TV Subtitles |Subs -Allsubs.org or something, please see that they actually have subs for this movie. It seems old, and somewhat esoteric. Many sites I've found doesnt have it.

----------


## magic_snake

Hi. I have CSI (sound - EN, subtitles - RU). If you need it I can give a link.

----------


## Valda

Subtitles  
Archive of English subs for Russian movies. So, choose what movie you watch based on this list, and then just add the subtitles to the player (VLC Player is great! allows for real-time synchronization as well) .  
As far as how to get the Russian movies themselves, I'm sure you're smart enough to figure it out. :P

----------


## sperk

Список готовых субтитров к фильмам и ссылки, где их можно посмотреть с субтитрами: Худ. фильмы  Волшебная лампа Аладдина http://www.universal...lampa-alladina/ Пограничный пес Алый http://www.universal...-pes-alyi-1979/ Приключения Буратино или Золотой Ключик, 1 серия http://www.universal...no-1-ia-seriia/ Карлик Нос http://www.universal...arlik-nos-1970/ Жизнь и приключения четырех друзей, 1-2 части http://www.universal...kh-druzei-_-14/ http://www.universal...kh-druzei-_-24/   Мультфильмы  Приключения Буратино http://www.universal...eniia-buratino/ Дюймовочка http://www.universal...imovochka-1964/ Каша из топора Мороз Иванович http://www.universal...ivanovich-1981/ Незнайка учится http://www.universal...-uchitsia-1961/ Ох и Ах http://www.universal...-multfilm-sssr/ Ох и Ах идут в поход http://www.universal...-idut-v-pokhod/ Тайна третьей планеты http://www.universal...tretei-planety/ Так сойдет http://www.universal...nfo/tak-soidet/ Василиса Прекрасная (Царевна Лягушка) http://www.universal...sa-prekrasnaia/ Котенок по имени Гав, 1 часть http://www.universal...i-gav-1-vypusk/ Капризная принцесса http://www.universal...rintsessa-1969/ По дороге с облаками http://www.universal...oge-s-oblakami/  Передачи (современные)  Школа Волшебства, вып. 1-6  http://www.universal...on-1-chaepitie/ http://www.universal...ezon-2-rezinki/ http://www.universal...apoi-v-garazhe/ http://www.universal...zon-4-na-dache/ http://www.universal...-sezon-5-karty/ http://www.universal...ykh-na-prirode/

----------


## gedeon.sword

> I'm just looking for Russian-subtitled movies,I knew there was a site in China which provides Russian movies download,but actually there are loads of non-Russian movies(but was dubbed in Russian..you know that doesn't help very much),and the original Russian movies just always don't have subtitles...
> So I wanna find a place to download some Russian movies...and subtitles.
> Thank you.

 Here is a list of sites of Russian movies with Russian subtitles.

----------

